# Pacific NW Reunion



## Les Sipes (Jan 13, 2004)

It is time to remind everyone of the great gathering we are having on April 3rd, 2004.
Last year, we had a wonderful event of intense training cross section of instruction and sweet fellowship.
Please see our website at www.reunionof warriors .com for information.
This years instructors will be-
Dr. T.R. Crimi, Grandmaster of Hikari Ryuza Ryu JuJutsu
Professor John Sepulveda
Professor Bob White
Sifu Marty Zinanovich
  And I am proud to announce our very special guests Sigung Steve LaBounty and Sibok Tom Kelly, along with some very honored guests from the LaBounty family.
Please contact me with any questions.
We hope to see you in Seattle.                         Les Sipes


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Les Sipes _
> *It is time to remind everyone of the great gathering we are having on April 3rd, 2004.
> Last year, we had a wonderful event of intense training cross section of instruction and sweet fellowship.
> Please see our website at www.reunionof warriors .com for information.
> *


* 

With all do respect I would like to correct you.  I finally found the web site it is www.reunionofwarriors.com.  The seminar looks very intresting and informative.  Good luck.

Good Luck 
Rick*


----------



## Iron Dog (Jan 13, 2004)

I attended last years event and had a ball. I'm really looking forward to Mr. White
seminar, though I probably can't do all the kicks he does or teaches.
This is a fun and non stop event, but please don't let me go into town again, I can't afford it. The space needle was cool however.
What will Mr. Zinanovich be teaching? Blade, stick stuff or Kenpo? sounds like he could do all of it.
Patrick


----------



## Les Sipes (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe he is going to be teaching  "Blade and Club Disarms"
It's great that we'll see you again, thanks for responding.
                                                                                            Les


----------



## Brian King (Jan 14, 2004)

Sound like fun. Open to any style/ discipline?

Thanks
Brian King


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brian _
> *Sound like fun. Open to any style/ discipline?  Thanks  Brian King
> *



Absolutely Open to Anyone interested in expanding their martial arts experiences!

You won't find a better host than Les Sipes, for a camp or workshop such as this.

I was there last year and it was AWESOME!   You will love the brotherhood and knowledge that is shared within those that choose to attend.  

Plan to attend... you won't be disappointed, "I" guarantee it! 

:asian:


----------



## warrior.mama (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. Sipes

I look forward to this year's Reunion of Warriors.  I agree with Mr. Conatser - last year's was awesome.

Thank you for all your work in bringing so many seniors to the Pacific Northwest.

I encourage everyone to sign up and come join the fun!

warrior.mama


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Absolutely Open to Anyone interested in expanding their martial arts experiences!
> 
> You won't find a better host than Les Sipes, for a camp or workshop such as this.
> 
> ...



Yep!!!!!!
 %-}


----------



## bradw (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you everyone for bringing this up. I put up a post last night on KenpoNet asking about this so I am glad to see some responses here. Mr. Sipes, you said that Mr. Zaninovic will be teaching knife and club disarms? That sounds awesome! I am really anxious to get in some good real-world weapon disarm training. Do we need to bring our own training weapons or will they be provided? Also, when do I need to register by? I am going to try my best to get up there -- if the GoldenDragon says its good, it must be a can't miss situation!


Thanks!
-Brad


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Brad-
Thanx for writing. 
We are looking forward to improving on last year, which should always be the case. However, we had such a success last year, that our work is cut out for us.
Sifu Marty Zaninovich is teaching a "Blade and Club Disarm" class that even the special guests will attend. Sigung LaBounty is excited about this class, especially.
My focus is to createn intense, politically free fellowship and learning experience for all martial artists. As Sigung so aptly says, "Let's demonstrate our knowledge on the floor, share, and leave the divisions outside".
Sifu Z would like everyone to bring 2 escrima sticks, and 2 wooden practice knives. I will do my best to secure a few for emergency sake.
Dr. Crimi will be throwing us around, and providing a comparative picture with his groundwork and grappling expertise.
Prof. Sepulveda is dynamic in his movement, (I could watch his class all day!)
And he will be bringing his insight into Kenpo principles.
Prof. Bob White was a special guest last year, and I was so taken by his spiritual humility, that I found that I would be remiss in my obligation as a Kenpo instructor, if I didn't seek him out for this years gathering.
If you have a copy of "The Journey", put it in your bag, because our special guests are two of the pioneers and foundation developers of our system.
Sigung Steve LaBounty is the ageless warrior. He has been in the art for 40+ years and a dierect pupil of the SGM Ed Parker, as was our other honored guest, Sibok Tom Kelly. 
I am excited to share Seattle with all my brothers and sisters and looking forward to seeing you.
                                                                  Thanx again, Les Sipes


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2004)

I had the pleasure and honor of training at Mr. White's studio for several years. He is one of the most legitimately kind and humble men you will ever meet, and lets his fascinations with running, tennis, fishing, etc., disguise his awesome understanding and grasp of Kenpo. He may never tell you he's demonstrating multiple principles while teaching, but pay close attention to what he does...there is much more going on for the interested eye than just what he's discussing.  I regret I won't be able to attend this event; the line-up of presenters and instructors is excellent. I envy all of you who will be there. Enjoy.


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 13, 2004)

Thank you for this reply-
Last year, while I was sitting, and taking care of the administrative concerns of the event, and everyone else was in class, I had the opportunity to sit and talk to Dave Hebler, Dennis Conatser, and Prof. White, both alone and together.
A younger female student jammed her wrist during the day and I was breaking an ice pack for her, and she expressed that it was sad that I couldn't attend all of the classes because I was attending to the event as a whole.
I had to tell her not to feel bad for me, I was in the presence of some of the greatest minds and teachers in Kenpo. I mean how often do you get to sit and pick the minds of such company?
They shared drills, histories of training, stories of the SGM, and embraced me as a brother. I couldn't get enough, but all three guests were not only approachable, but inviting. And above all, they reinforced my spirit, and not only the path I was on, but totally supported my attitude that I had found the correct teacher and guide in that journey in Sigung LaBounty.
And as for Prof. White. He shared the story of how he sets his shoes at night far under the bed when he goes to sleep, and he put a strip of masking tape on the floor even with the edge of the bed, and wrote on it. In the morning when he is reaching for his shoes, he looks at that tape, where he wrote, 
"As long as your'e on your knees..."
I recognise him as an inspiational teacher, as I do Sigung, and those who have had the opportunity to train with him are so fortunate, because with all three of these men, they exemplify the adage, "The spirit ain't worth spit, without exercise." 
                                                  Thanx for your response, Les


----------



## warrior.mama (Mar 15, 2004)

Sir

Reading your post made me think about last year's reunion.  It was an awesome experience both in and out of the classroom.  Being surrounded by so many knowledgeable and dedicated people who have been in kenpo for so many years was humbling and inspiring.  From beginning to end, I felt like I was learning, and I'm sure I only absorbed a few of the lessons being taught.  

I can't wait for this year's reunion.  Thank you for bringing the reunion to us.

The website is reunionofwarriors.com if anyone wants to check out the details.  It's April 3.

warrior.mama


----------



## James B. (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this years gathering. I had the good fortune of being present at last years and it was an incredible experiance to learn and grow as a martial artist alongside my brothers and sisters. besides the before mentioned 2 escrima sticks and 2 wooden practice knives, will I need to bring a cup, mouth guard, etc. ?

Yours in fellowship,

James B.


----------



## Maltair (Mar 19, 2004)

Well I'm excited. This will be my first one. I'm so looking forward to it. I should be able to borrow the sticks and knifes from my dojo.



> will I need to bring a cup?


 Whenever I step on the matts, I have a cup on. Would you call that a rule of thumb? 
As far as sparring equip or other items. I'm going to bring it all. I'd rather have extra stuff then not have it.


----------



## warrior.mama (Mar 28, 2004)

Mr. Sipes

Are there still openings for people to sign up for the reunion or is it full?

Looking forward to the 3rd.

warrior.mama


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey, WarriorMama-
I will be taking everyone that wants to attend at any time, and thank you for 
bringing this up. I have had an outstanding registration, but will not be turning anyone away. We're all gonna have a good time.
                                                                         Les artyon:


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll be flying in Friday afternoon and will be at the program on Saturday so look forward to some Texas representation. 

Regards, jb  :asian:


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 30, 2004)

JB, 
Outstanding! Do you have a ride from the airport? If not, give me some details and I will set it up.
                                                   Les


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 31, 2004)

Les Sipes said:
			
		

> JB,
> Outstanding! Do you have a ride from the airport? If not, give me some details and I will set it up.
> Les



Thanks for the offer. I should be ok. I'm staying with a buddy (who is picking me up) and working on some Silat and Doce Pares the day before coming over to the seminar. Then I'm borrowing his car on Saturday to hang with my Kenpo family.

jb :asian:


----------



## Blindside (Mar 31, 2004)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer. I should be ok. I'm staying with a buddy (who is picking me up) and working on some Silat and Doce Pares the day before coming over to the seminar. Then I'm borrowing his car on Saturday to hang with my Kenpo family.
> 
> jb :asian:




See you there JB, we start driving up tomorrow afternoon.

Lamont


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 1, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> See you there JB, we start driving up tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Lamont



Good Lord willing...

jb  :asian:


----------



## warrior.mama (Apr 5, 2004)

Mr. Sipes

Thank you for putting together the 2nd Annual Pacific Northwest Reunion of Warriors.  

Any one of the classes by themselves would have made the seminar worthwhile.  Professor White, Professor Zaninovich, Dr. Crimi and Professor Sepulveda are outstanding instructors.  It was a privilege to have Sibok Tom Kelly and Sigung Stephen LaBounty in attendance.  I know I will be absorbing the lessons for weeks to come.

I physically participated in only Professor White's class and sidelined myself for the other three and I still learned more than I could take in.

It was also wonderful to meet kenpo people from other parts of the country.  I know people attended from Kansas, Wyoming, California, Oregon, and Nevada as well as Washington State.  Did I miss any?

Thank you for the opportunity to talk with you and Sigung on the way out Sunday morning.  I appreciated Sigung's statement to us - "Dr. Crimi got your neck and back, Mr. White got your legs and quads, Mr. Zaninovich got your arms and hands, and Mr. Sepulveda took care of all the parts that the others might have missed."   

I am inspired by the wisdom, talent, heart and spirit of the instructors, guests, hosts and participants.

The banquet was a great ending to a great day.

And if I may ask, are there still shirts for sale, Sir?

Thank you for the time and energy you put in to bring this calliber of education to us.

warrior.mama


----------



## warrior.mama (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to say in my previous post that I would really like to hear about other people's experience at the Reunion this weekend.

Please share with us!

warrior.mama


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 6, 2004)

My experience was nothing but positive. When I first arrived and walked up to register Mr. Sipes said, "Mr. Bugg?" and I kind of looked at him and was like, "uh, yes..?" and he said I was already registered. So that was cool...I just paid the tuition and bam...there was Sigung. "Mr. Bugg...you said you were going to make it." And a bear hug followed. Then I saw Mr. White and his lovely wife and he congratulated me on the Black Belt. After that I paid my respects to Mr. Sepulveda and Mr. Kelly. My first session was with Professor Z. It was a good session on some concepts on Filipino stick and knife play (fighting) and it was a pleasure to me such a humble and dangerous man. I then move to Dr. Crimi's session and did a solid session in falls and rolls as the warm up then we looked at some self defense concepts associated with his style of jujitsu. It was good to get a chance to participate in that, but if you weren't up on your rolls you found yourself pretty dizzy...lol. I went to lunch with some guys that came over from Oregon, who were former OAKKA members and had trained under Dave Hebler. We had an instant connection with my IMUA Kenpo instructor, Ron Braughton, being one of Mr. Hebler's oldest active Black Belts. After lunch at Azteca we went to our session with Mr. Sepulveda and looked at several Black Belt extensions and applications within. It was a good class and he keep feeding us tech after tech...it was real cool. Our final session was with Mr. White. I'm guessing the empty water dispencer should have been an indication that Mr. White was gonna bring the funk. He worked us into a lather with conditioning drills and sparring drills, while peppering us with motivational and though provoking stories as any master level coach can do. It was really enjoyable, but probably 85% of why I was walked like I was 80 the next day..lol. I had a really nice time. It was a good chance to train with some different people and see some familiar faces. The spirit and respect for the system and its practicioners was very high at this program and I would encourage anyone who wants to see why we should feel good about where we come from and where we are going to attend in the future...

Respectfully, Jason Bugg


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2004)

JB,
Well, I didnt get to meet you, though I think I saw you from across the room.  You worked with my instructor and training partner, Jason, in Mr. Zs class.  Mr. LaBounty was planning on introducing us, but it was a busy weekend for all, perhaps next time.  

About the Reunion:
Well, I was in the other black belt group than JB was, though my impressions are remarkably similar.  I was lucky enough to START the morning with Mr. White, so at least we had a full water jug, though it sounds like he worked a different warm-up routine.  I liked the squat jumps so much that I had to introduce them in my class earlier tonight.  And yes, I was moaning and groaning the next day, I can still feel my quads and butt protesting.  Good stuff.  Id like to thank my partner in this class, Laura from Mr. Trejos school, she woke me up with several stiff kicks to the head. :boing2: 

Mr. Zs class was a nice reintroduction to the stick and knife.  While I have had a little experience in this, the opportunity to work with men of that caliber was a welcome opportunity.  Thanks to Colette and Matt Sipes, my partners in this class.

Mr. Crimis class may have been my favorite.  I attended this seminar last year, and my general impression was that kenpo black belts fall like bricks.  It was better this year, but there is much room for improvement.  The difference in falling skills between Mr. Crimi and his assistant instructor (sorry I can't remember his name) was so evident that quite frankly, it was almost embarrassing.  Taking one of Mr. Whites sayings; CANI (constant and never-ending improvement) and applying it to this situation, should have shot falling skills to the top of the list for skills that need improvement.  Thanks to Mr. Bechtel who suffered through my takedown and submission attempts.

I was very impressed with Mr. Sepulveda, though I was playing catch-up through most of the class.  Being a Tracy offshoot, many of the techs were new or just different enough to screw me up.  Thanks to Laura (again!) for keeping me on track, I just hope that I did not slow her and Geneva Sipes learning in that class.

Thanks to Mr. Sipes for putting this on, the three people who made the trip up from Wyoming with me, all had a wonderful time.  The event had a great energy and I hope to attend next year as well.

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm an idiot, Laura is from Tom Kelly's studio, not Mr. Trejos.  

Lamont


----------



## Maltair (Apr 10, 2004)

This was my first year, and it shan't be my last. Had a great time and met some wonderful people. 
I loved learning the different rolls in Dr. Crimi's class. Being an old gymnast, it was kinda hard not to roll straight, started to get the hang of it. And the falls is something that was sorely missing from my repertoire. (Did you get the pun

Next was Mr. Sepulveda, I was his uki for the class. That is even better then sitting in the front row of class, you actually get to feel the effect and intention of the strike. 2nd time this year I've had the honor to work with Mr. Sepulveda, always learn a ton.

During lunch at the hotel I was trying to write some notes but my whole body was still buzzing, I couldn't read it  :boing2: 

Mr. White's class was the one my body is still remembering. He has some great drills and I can't wait to try out some of those sparring steps around the baseball field at my next tourney. Those techs are in my plan. My mind is still remembering his words of wisdom and inspiration. A couple times, during work or the day, the words have come up from nowhere and I'll stop and rethink what I was just doing, with those words at hand. Has made a difference.

Working with Mr. Z and the sticks was a blast. Being the last class and the lowest belt, they though for sure someone was going to loose a finger  I got a good wack on my hand but it didn't hurt as bad as it should, it was a good whack. When we finished doing what we were doing I looked down at my hand and she had got me right on the wedding ring  Bent it pretty good, still not sure if she was trying to tell me something though :idunno:    

Dinner was goooood. Nice thing about buffets in the NW is there is always Salmon. Got to sit and have dinner with some of the Masters and listen to stories, asked a couple questions. Mostly sat in awe :fanboy: 
Had to drive back to Oregon that night so I left after Mr. LaBounty received his award. That was something. Anything interesting happen after that? I'm getting a room next year so I can stay for the rest of it. 

All in all, definitely a seminar in the "well worth it, can't wait till next year" category Thank you Mr. Sipes. (I have a T-shirt, but thanxs :lol: )


----------



## sumdumguy (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea, Mr. Sipes!
What happen to the email invite and iformation that you were going to send? what happened to "you wanna help with this one"? Thanks!
Todd Durgan


----------



## Les Sipes (Apr 12, 2004)

To All that Attended the Reunion-
Many thank yous are due to those that put forth the effort to assist, teach, and participate in this years most successful event.
Martial Artists attended from as far away as Texas and Kansas.
Be assured that I have written a letter of gratitude to the presenters, and I am profoundly appreciative of the energy they brought and shared with us all.
JB and Blindside, in response to your earlier post. Ground defense and the concentration on Sigung LaBounty's complete scenario process is a requirement in his lineage. Personally, understanding Dr. Crimis techniques, as with any "grappling" art, allows me the latitude to train in Kenpo lines with a new perspective. An example, not to leave any thing hanging, or the speed in which to regroup, or cover out with a sense of urgency. I thank you for coming, and are looking forward to seeing you next year.
I wish to thank all of those that sent the letters of appreciation. I promise to continue to improve this event in all the "behind the scenes" activities. I say this because it would be difficult to improve the quality of instruction.
If anyone would like to comment, I will welcome all questions, critiques, and suggestions if you would email me at lnsipes@hotmail.com and I will respond.

to sumdumguy- if there was the slightest hint of avoidance or you felt ignored, it was noones intention. When I recieved no other correspondence from you, I didn't feel it was necessary to nag, or bother you. Once the momentum began, I put the bulk of my attention toward the event as a whole. I had recieved many registrations and inquiries from well intended people that for one reason or another could not attend. I can only place the information for accessability and the effort for them to pursue involvement is up to them. I will never turn away someone that wants to assist, and in our case, the last contact we had was a request from me to meet for coffee. 
I am aware that our days are short, and our plates are full. If you interpret anything as an intentional "slighting" or your desire to assist was ignored, please accept my apology, as there was no other consideration except that you were unable to get back to me.

                                                  Thanks to all, Les Sipes


----------

